# window position and size



## halkett (Aug 1, 2008)

is there a way to set up OS X so that it remembers the last position and size of the windows previously opened?
it would be useful when working with multiple attachments, say, to be able to return to the files listing and not have to re-size and - usually - re-position the window to find the next file to be worked on or attached.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are we talking Finder windows or windows in a program? If it's a program, then that's up to the program, and some do have a remember window position setting. If it's the Finder, that is a different story all together depending on how you have the Finder set up.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

finder windows will automatically remember the last window size of the last window opened and closed. so open finder, resize the window and close the window. Also in os x opeing finder from the dock is different from opening a finder window by clicking on the mac os x HD icon. you will have to repeat the steps when clicking on the hard drive icon on your desk top. 

so open finder resize and open the mac os x hard drive and resize. if you open any other windows that seem to be different repeat the steps on that window too.


----------



## halkett (Aug 1, 2008)

hi and thank you for the responses.
i've tried the resize of finder and that works. thank you.
my original question stemmed from sending attachments by email using entourage.
i had to send different files with each email. the files all came from the same folder. each time i went to attach the file, the folder was tiny. this is something i do fairly regularly because i have to send several large files - even when compressed - and to do that i send multiple emails.
any thoughts or do i have just have to accept it as a fact of life.
i've just converted to Mac from PC and trying to get to grips with the differences. this may be just one of those differences.

bill


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Bill,

what do you mean the folder was tiny? i think you're talking about the view finder is set to display. to cycle thru finder views hold down the apple key and press 1 then 2 then 3....


----------



## halkett (Aug 1, 2008)

yes.
the window is tiny.
i've tried the CMD +1 or 2 or 3. these change the layout in finder but not the window size.
i've just tried out the CMD + suggestion when trying several attachments in sequence but the window is still tiny.
is this window stuck at small as the default and i just have to live with it or can you suggest something else.

bill


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not sure. I cannot get a clear picture of what you're talking about. I think it sounds like you might have to live with what you're working with. 

I think you're using the attach button which looks like a paperclip in your entourage 2008, so that is probably how it works. Most likely you can open a finder window and then drag and drop your attachments into the email and that will probably help. It's a different method to accomplish the same feat. 

Check out this site for entourage how to's

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/help.m...-US&usid=5017c7f5-cfd2-4e70-883f-72e1603cdfc0


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you are saying the icons are all really small, you can make them bigger. With the folder open, and in icon view, you can goto the View menu and select View Options. You'll get a window that will have a slider for icon size.


----------



## halkett (Aug 1, 2008)

hi,
1. i'll try the drag and drop from documents into email to add attachments. otherwise i'll just live with the situation.
2. the icons are OK. perhaps not as many as i'm used to having but they are OK.

Bill


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have a Mac but I think you have a handle on it...


----------

